# Galen was not Happy.......



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Little Galen, gets very little forum time as she is just so good, sweet, agreeable, no fuss and is happy all the time. Until yesterday. This was Galen's first vet visit with me other than when she had had some x-rays back last June. As many of you know she is a rescue out of a small South Georgia puppy mill, we have always laughed at her bark because she sounds like a Beagle. Well yesterday when they drew blood she let out the loudest, longest barking howl you have ever heard. She sounded as big as a Bloodhound, 3 of the assistants came to the doorway because they knew there were just 2 little dogs in that room. My vet said "that was totally unexpected I wouldn't have thought she could be that loud". When she received her two shots she did the same thing. What is so funny is the instant it was over she was back to her happy little self.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaawww poor little Galen....glad to hear she felt better right afterwards...


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, she certainly let you know she was not pleased! We laugh at Pixie's bark too as it often comes out as a sort of baying sound - really loud! It would be funny to get Galen and Pixie together.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Galen is beautiful


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I like her in your avatar picture...that little lean is adorable.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> I like her in your avatar picture...that little lean is adorable.


Anytime you are talking to her she leans or cocks her head like she is trying to hear, but we know she can hear because she never misses a sound.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

It's adorable body language


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Galen is beautiful


Thank you she is very eye catching. I have been shocked at how really pretty she is turning out to be.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww........ 

I love the coat and I am not prejudiced either!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Galen is beautiful! And "Little" is a good term for her! How much does she weigh?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a pretty girls she is. She's so feminine looking I would never suspect a baying bloodhound! Looking at her lovely coat, I feel bad I cut my boys short again this week!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. Ruby shocked me and the vet when she went in for her shots. We saw the senior vet and owner of the place and I'm willing to bet he'll never take care of her again. She barked louder and longer than any of my other dogs ever did. You would have thought he was killing her.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Galen is beautiful! She's got such sweet eyes, too! I'm so glad you've posted pictures of her--I don't think I've seen her other than the avatar photo, and it doesn't do her justice!

(Never seen such a pretty coat on a bloodhound! Ha!)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> What a pretty girls she is. She's so feminine looking I would never suspect a baying bloodhound! Looking at her lovely coat, *I feel bad I cut my boys short again this week!*


PHOTOS please!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Wonder if she is related to my Gordo, who is part beagle! And his bark is loud and deep!

She has such a beautiful coat!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sandi, that little girl is beautiful. She does have the sweetest look and her coat looks great...and looks like it would be easy to keep.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mintchip said:


> PHOTOS please!


Sheesh! You wouldn't want me to be a thread stealer would you? Let me wake up and have my coffee first girl. :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awww, poor Galen. She's perfect in every other way so what's a howl now and again? She is gorgeous. Her personality is as sweet as she looks.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She's so pretty


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poor Galen. Nasty ol' vet pokin' her w/needles. I'd complain loudly, too! 

She is beautiful, Sandi. Thanks for the updated pix.

Christy~ I finally posted pix of Tori's latest cut, you've got to do the same for your guys. It's only fair... :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with Sheri here. While Galen is cute as a button in your avatar photo, it does not do her justice. She is beautiful and her coat appears to be in wonderful condition.

That is funny about the huge barking howl. Augie does that too. The first time, it shocked me what a big sound came out of such a small dog.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> *Sandi, that little girl is beautiful. She does have the sweetest look and her coat looks great*...and looks like it would be easy to keep.


She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Galen is such a sweet girl, she looks just beautiful! I don't blame her for yelling when someone was sticking her!

I think she was just reminding you and the vet that she's a Princess, NOT a pincushion.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Christy~ I finally posted pix of Tori's latest cut, you've got to do the same for your guys. It's only fair... :biggrin1:


I'll put some in the do it yourself grooming section later today. First I gotta give them a little comb through to get ready for the camera!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Galen is beautiful! She's got such sweet eyes, too! I'm so glad you've posted pictures of her--I don't think I've seen her other than the avatar photo, and it doesn't do her justice!
> 
> (Never seen such a pretty coat on a bloodhound! Ha!)


I agree! She's lovely!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Galen does not get the forum coverage of her not so perfect sister, Smarty.

Janan she weighs around 10 lbs, Smarty is around 15 lbs that is why we call her little.

Dale her coat is super thick and straight but very easy to brush and keep. She almost never has any mats except little ones under the front leg pits. The only issue with this type of coat is it takes a very long time to get dry. Smarty’s coat is like cotton candy, it dries in no time but you have to get the tangles and mats out first.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sandi - she looks wonderful!!! YOu certainly have done a wonderful job with her and I am so happy that she is with your family!!! I wonder if the mill dogs had bad experiences with shots/needles. I am sure that they were not done gently then - so maybe she was just having a little flashback?? 
Regardless, she needs her shots to stay healthy, and I am sure that you gave her lots of hugs and kisses to make her feel better!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Galen is adorable. She just wants to be heard.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Galen is so beautiful. She is a strong girl and isn't shy about letting her feelings known.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sandy Galen is gorgeous. very soulful eyes. I am sorry her vet experience made her bay like a bloodhound. But I am so happy she is doing so well.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Galen is beautiful. Her coat looks great. Poor baby getting poked by the mean vet. So glad she's doing well.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

SMARTY said:


> Thank you she is very eye catching. I have been shocked at how really pretty she is turning out to be.


She is adorable!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is way too cute to make any annoying sounds! You might need to clean out your ears Sandi as I am sure she was just singing


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> She is way too cute to make any annoying sounds! You might need to clean out your ears Sandi as I am sure she was just singing


Oh yea, this could rank right up there with Heavy Metal.......


----------

